# How to eat out a girl with poor control of tongue/short tongue?



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Stupid question, but any tips from girls?

I don't know if I just have a really short tongue or it's due to my childhood cerebral palsy, but my chances of literally being able to stick my tongue inside of a girl's vagina is slim to none. Is this necessary for eating a girl out or is playing with the clit enough to be considered eating a girl out?

I've only done it once and I very much enjoyed it, but I had not much idea what to do


Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think it's mandatory or even typical for the tongue to be inserted into the vagina.

I found an article vaginal oral sex (never looked it up before, but there are plenty of articles on fellatio so I figured there must be for cunnilingus). 

How to Become a Cunnilingus Master This seems like it has pretty good, open-ended advice.

I think it depends on your partner and communication is probably important--people are different and they enjoy different things. Personally, I dislike penetration by fingers which people tend to try to do when they are performing oral sex. Penetration by tongue sounds less bad but still kind of unnecessary? I don't really know if the article gives good advice as I've never really enjoyed receiving oral sex. But I like how it describes what some women do not like, and can relate to that.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Haha, I'm 32 and have never even heard of tongue-in-vagina as a correct method for this.

I once read that you should spell out the alphabet with your tongue on the clitoris. That method has never failed so far. And yes ladies, that does mean I go into sesame street mode and spell out my A-B-C's while I'm down there.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

Dr Whoresy said:


> Stupid question, but any tips from girls?
> 
> I don't know if I just have a really short tongue or it's due to my childhood cerebral palsy, but my chances of literally being able to stick my tongue inside of a girl's vagina is slim to none. Is this necessary for eating a girl out or is playing with the clit enough to be considered eating a girl out?
> 
> ...


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

HAL said:


> Haha, I'm 32 and have never even heard of tongue-in-vagina as a correct method for this.
> 
> I once read that you should spell out the alphabet with your tongue on the clitoris. That method has never failed so far. And yes ladies, that does mean I go into sesame street mode and spell out my A-B-C's while I'm down there.


Alphabet?
_*Instructions unclear - orgasm could not be reached. *_

I couldn't decide which alphabet is better: Arabic, Hanzi, Cyrillic, Greek?
Do you have studies in the field?
Which is the most effective?

I wonder how this feels like: Ѯ. Or this: ش. Or this: 漢. Or this: φ.

It needs to be researched.


----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

HAL said:


> Haha, I'm 32 and have never even heard of tongue-in-vagina as a correct method for this.
> 
> I once read that you should spell out the alphabet with your tongue on the clitoris. That method has never failed so far. And yes ladies, that does mean I go into sesame street mode and spell out my A-B-C's while I'm down there.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

WickerDeer said:


> I don't think it's mandatory or even typical for the tongue to be inserted into the vagina.
> 
> I found an article vaginal oral sex (never looked it up before, but there are plenty of articles on fellatio so I figured there must be for cunnilingus).
> 
> ...


As it turns out, porn is a bad thing to try to emulate...Who could have known?!


HAL said:


> Haha, I'm 32 and have never even heard of tongue-in-vagina as a correct method for this.
> 
> I once read that you should spell out the alphabet with your tongue on the clitoris. That method has never failed so far. And yes ladies, that does mean I go into sesame street mode and spell out my A-B-C's while I'm down there.


Hmm, maybe I'll try this. Should I be sucking too? That's another interesting question.



impulsenine said:


> Alphabet?
> _*Instructions unclear - orgasm could not be reached. *_
> 
> I couldn't decide which alphabet is better: Arabic, Hanzi, Cyrillic, Greek?
> ...


I would argue the Hebrew or Cyrillic would me most accurate. I mean just look at this!

Привет, как дела?! Я щас сделаю кунилингус тебе, будет приятно!

Who wouldn't cum from having that spelled out on their clit!

Fun fact: I actually speak quite a bit of Russian


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

You're thinking too much about penetration. The external body is just as erogenous (besides most tongues aren't going to get in as deep as the penis or fingers anyway). All that counts with "eating someone out" is just that you're orally tasting them down there and pleasuring them. You don't need a long tongue. If your tongue doesn't work for you then don't concern yourself with it, use your lips instead.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

impulsenine said:


> Alphabet?
> _*Instructions unclear - orgasm could not be reached. *_
> 
> I couldn't decide which alphabet is better: Arabic, Hanzi, Cyrillic, Greek?
> ...


I recommend whichever alphabet does not require regular consultation of children's books while you're down there.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Dr Whoresy said:


> As it turns out, porn is a bad thing to try to emulate...Who could have known?!
> 
> Hmm, maybe I'll try this. Should I be sucking too? That's another interesting question.
> 
> ...



That's what you should say to befriend a russian woman? Harasho, spasiba!
Это надо попробовать!

And I thought that the Cyrillic alphabet might have better results. But it depends. If she is a more rational woman, she may have greater satisfaction with the Greek alphabet.
"_I'll get you through everything from α to ω_" sounds more metaphysical.
Bonus points if she is a physicist or a mathematician and you know which unit of measure each letter expresses. Multiple orgasms.
A study should be done "_Which alphabet gives the best results according to MBTI_"

Now seriously, the only good advice on this topic is this: every woman is different and has her preferences. You have to know as many different methods as possible, try them and see what she likes the most and use those.
It's that simple.
There is no universal recipe. Although there are some things that (almost) everyone likes.










* *


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

impulsenine said:


> That's what you should say to befriend a russian woman? Harasho, spasiba!
> Это надо попробовать!


Воооот! Но лучше не надо попробовать, ты скорее всего сам знаешь как русские девушки бывают! На самом деле, Я сделал кунинлингус впервые с девушкой здесь. Просто замечательно!



impulsenine said:


> And I thought that the Cyrillic alphabet might have better results. But it depends. If she is a more rational woman, she may have greater satisfaction with the Greek alphabet.
> "_I'll get you through everything from α to ω_" sounds more metaphysical.
> Bonus points if she is a physicist or a mathematician and you know which unit of measure each letter expresses. Multiple orgasms.
> A study should be done "_Which alphabet gives the best results according to MBTI_"


I'm less theoretical, I think it might be better for me to stick with the cyrillic alphabet.
Now seriously, the only good advice on this topic is this: every woman is different and has her preferences. You have to know as many different methods as possible, try them and see what she likes the most and use those.
It's that simple.
There is no universal recipe. Although there are some things that (almost) everyone likes. [/QUOTE]
Hence why I asked for advice here! I did it for the first time and I loved it, I could have done it for hours I think, but I was scared she wasn't enjoying herself.


impulsenine said:


> * *


Again, that's why I want to be good at it.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Dr Whoresy said:


> Воооот! Но лучше не надо попробовать, ты скорее всего сам знаешь как русские девушки бывают! На самом деле, Я сделал кунинлингус впервые с девушкой здесь. Просто замечательно!


Я должен попробовать. Даже если я не получаю хороших результатов, по крайней мере, получаю удовольствие. Но я понимаю, о чем вы говорите  Аааа, поздравляю с полученным опытом! Имей больше!

Experience is the best teacher.
Try everything with courage and interpret the results. Trial and error.
It worked? Do it again. It didn't work? Try other things.
Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

impulsenine said:


> Я должен попробовать. Даже если я не получаю хороших результатов, по крайней мере, получаю удовольствие. Но я понимаю, о чем вы говорите  Аааа, поздравляю с полученным опытом! Имей больше!
> 
> Experience is the best teacher.
> Try everything with courage and interpret the results. Trial and error.
> ...


А вот, флаг у твоего никнейма, это Молдава, да? Вы еще там говорите по русский? Я думал вы уже сбросили его и перешли на молдавский...Спасибо, да, хороший опыт!

I have to find someone else to do it with first


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

Dr Whoresy said:


> А вот, флаг у твоего никнейма, это Молдава, да? Вы еще там говорите по русский? Я думал вы уже сбросили его и перешли на молдавский...Спасибо, да, хороший опыт!
> 
> I have to find someone else to do it with first


Это не Молдова, это Румыния. Я не говорю по-русски (очень мало, разговорный). Я использую онлайн-переводчик (ха-ха). Но да, в Молдове говорят по-русски. Там почти все знают русский язык.

Da da da. 
That's what you have to do.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

impulsenine said:


> Это не Молдова, это Румыния. Я не говорю по-русски (очень мало, разговорный). Я использую онлайн-переводчик (ха-ха). Но да, в Молдове говорят по-русски. Там почти все знают русский язык.
> 
> Da da da.
> That's what you have to do.


My level of Russian isn't good enough to know that you're using a translator, haha.


impulsenine said:


> Я должен* попробовать. Даже если я не получаю хороших результатов, по крайней мере, получаю* удовольствие.


That does seem to be a mistake though.


----------



## impulsenine (Oct 18, 2020)

When I was about 12, I met someone super friendly on an online game who gave me the impulse to learn the Cyrillic alphabet and taught me quite a few common words in Russian.
Although he hardly knew me at all. It's amazing how much people are willing to help strangers without receiving anything in return.
And yet: there are still people who do not trust others.
Anyone with trust issues should start learning a foreign language and get in touch with people who know that language. All trust issues should be destroyed in like no time.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

tongue training skool


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

SgtPepper said:


> tongue training skool


I would pay for this.


----------



## intjonn (Apr 20, 2013)

*<<<<<<<<-----------------take it frum a koon!*

Proper way to eat pussy:
Spread those thighs apart, bury your face in that wet crotch and rub it all around real good.
Then face into the wind; let the wind dry it and then just peel it off and eat it like a potato chip........
Jus sayin, intjonny koon luzsha baybee


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

Dr Whoresy said:


> As it turns out, porn is a bad thing to try to emulate...Who could have known?!


I have heard this--actually, your post reminded me of what a lesbian friend had told me once about some dominatrix lesbian porn, which she said can get really brutal on the tongue, with people getting super sore tongues from licking boots or something. I'm sure there is all kinds of stuff going on in porn that doesn't happen that regularly irl. The way she described it, it sounded like it's own genre of tongue olympics.




HAL said:


> Haha, I'm 32 and have never even heard of tongue-in-vagina as a correct method for this.
> 
> I once read that you should spell out the alphabet with your tongue on the clitoris. That method has never failed so far. And yes ladies, that does mean I go into sesame street mode and spell out my A-B-C's while I'm down there.


LOL This has to have happened--it's too funny.


----------

